# How to tell if someone has been using your computer?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

hi all, 
I have a friend who was wondering if there is a way to look at a log or somewhere on her computer to see if someone has been on it besides looking at the web browser history.....

thanks, dano2


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you know when you switched your machine off.
Go into the Event Viewer / Apps, and System and
see what time the last activity occurred.

Another way is to do a wildcard search of files changed in the last day.
Files can't change when the machine is turned off. A history file will show the last time, regardless of whether the history has been deleted.

Or, you can always dust for fingerprints!


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

thanks, how do you do that wild card search? thanks...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The Event Viewer would be your best bet.

Go to Start / Settings / Control Panel / Administrative Tools / Event Viewer.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

click START - SEARCH -Advanced options - DATE 
and in the search field enter *.*


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

cool thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## bondman007 (Apr 16, 2009)

your all set then


----------

